
Show HN: Titanic Survival Prediction in Pytorch - skywalker212
https://github.com/skywalker212/titanic-survival-pytorch
======
AwesomeFaic
I'm new to ML and seeing approaches & explanations like yours is really
helpful. Currently in an Introduction to Deep Learning course on Coursera and
reading through notebooks outside of a strictly academic setting is
enlightening. Thanks for sharing

~~~
skywalker212
Thanks! We are on the same page, I tried to document everything that was going
on my mind and I'm happy to hear that it was helpful. I am also new to ML, may
your models be with you!!

